# STC 1000 probe



## CoxR (7/3/18)

Hi guys getting back into brewing after about an 18 month hiatus and it looks like I have an issue with my temp probe and I have a brew ready to crash chill in a day or so. Loads of replacement NTC 10K ohm 3435 probes on ebay but delivery would be 2 weeks or more away.
Anyone know if local (Brisbane) suppliers would sell them?
Cheers


----------

